# Photos for Life partner visa - captions?



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi all,

Hoping somebody can help. I know photos are subjective and often not even taken with your application, just wondering if it's recommend to caption them at the back?

We've got a few of us together and then loads with my partner's family in the UK. Do we need to note where they are from and who the people in the photos are on the back?


----------



## mark__land (Dec 6, 2013)

I note you are in London. 

My experience is that photos are required when doing a UK visa however home affairs in SA do not require them. They are not on the list of requirements so my advice is don't bother.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks. We actually submitted our application already and we're due to collect the outcome on Monday. They didn't want any of our photos.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The more info given, the less the risk.


----------

